# Christmas.... Tips and Advice



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

There's a fairly strong chance that for a lot of us- this will be the first Christmas of being single. And I bet we're all a bit scared and wondering what to do?

So any tips and advice? - Dreading waking up Xmas morning alone.

I've sorted out my first hurdle. Instead of toxic MIL, I'm off to a friends house Christmas Morning. Then dinner with my lovely parents following by fun and games in the evening.

Then Boxing Day- if nice a long walk on Dartmoor. If rough- a couple of drinks with lads.

Going under the mantra of "keep busy".


----------



## Clawed (May 21, 2013)

Well I think you already have a good idea about what you need to do:

Stay Busy
Spend time with friends and family that love you

What else can you do? Just have fun and make the best of it. Just another day - you've already made it this far, my friend.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

This will be my first ever. Unlike thanksgiving, not many invite you over for Christmas day. I may wrap my presents in the morning for the kids, as our day will the the 28th. Then maybe cook in the afternoon...smoking something is very involved...so..keeps me busy too.

I have thought about getting myself a video game to stay busy as well.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Last year I had the kids for Xmas morning, this year we agreed she would pick them up at dinner time Xmas Eve and I will pick them up Xmas Day at noon.

I plan on wrapping the rest of their gifts Xmas Eve and in the morning I have lots of cooking / prepping to do as my mother, brother and his girl will be coming over for a late lunch.

Honestly, it's the reality and accepting it is releasing it. So, to me it's just like any other Xmas, except a little different. It's only as bad as you make it out to be.


----------

